# remaps



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

anybody used angel tuning in troon?


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

a guy i know got his A4 and Golf Turbo done there, he thinks they are pretty good.

I've been considering using them for the clio. they claim to be able to get it up to 200bhp, i think thats a bit optimistic but maybe they can 

and if you Boaby M from Saltcoats, then you already know Paul and his Golfs


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

i,m from killie sandro i will go and see the guy and also moorfield garage services is advertising remaps too


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

What about Drivers in Glasgow?

what kinda car you got?


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

leon fr tdi mate


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

try celtic tuning at A for audi in clydebank


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

J Gracie (VW/Audi/Seat specialist) in Clydebank does Custom Code mate, best remap for the leon imo

I had my Ibiza cupra mapped there.

get onto setcupra.net and look in the Custom Code section with 35% discount on all maps just now

They offer a mobile service as well


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

big eck said:


> J Gracie (VW/Audi/Seat specialist) in Clydebank does Custom Code mate, best remap for the leon imo
> 
> I had my Ibiza cupra mapped there.
> 
> ...


Its only a 30% discount mate, still a bloody good discount though!! A thumbups for J Gracie from me as well. 
Alex


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive used angel tuning mate they remaped my 306hdi found it great never had any problems. I say go for it. :thumb:


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

cant beat personal recomendations thanks guys . :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Forgot to say I have a Custom Code Phase 1 remap on my 07 Seat Leon Ref Sport 2.0 ltr TDI PD140. It was RR'd at 182BHP last Feb and its well worth the money as the car is a lot smoother, less smokey and if you drive it normally the MPG increases too. The extra horses help too 
Alex


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Custom Code are the daddys they also offer a mobile service at no extra charge.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

3 for custom code now cheers guys:thumb:


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

There is a Rollin road day at Star Performance on the 25th mate you should pop along and quiz jim about his maps as well

I have no personal experiance with star but it might be worth a look


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

£305 at Custom Code
£400 incl vat at Star 

For my Caddy.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

you know what software star use graham? i think it used to be Revo but im not sure.

Drivers in Glasgow are Revo dealers if your interested in them.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Sandro said:


> you know what software star use graham? i think it used to be Revo but im not sure.
> 
> Drivers in Glasgow are Revo dealers if your interested in them.


Star Performance uses GAIC software. The advantage I suppose is that they can do a before and after for you on their rolling road (could account for the extra in price)
In Glasgow you would prob have:

Drivers: Revo, Tunit, Response
J Gracies: Custom Code
Angel Tuning (I think they are mobile)

And further afield you have Jim at Star Peformance.
Alex


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

celtic tuning at A for Audi also


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> celtic tuning at A for Audi also


Are you on commission for these guys??


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup, He did my 530d, great job, great guy. Recomended.


----------



## big toast (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had My Mk5 gti done at Star and can highly rate the Giac maps and Jims a good guy :thumb:

Toast


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Another vote for Jim at Star. If you can hold off until the 25th go along to the meet and have a chat with him...


----------



## scoty (May 7, 2006)

try torque-it a had my mk5 gt tdi done and it was awesome he has just done my mk5 gti also resonable prices










scoty


----------

